# need for speed underground



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I just saw the commercial for the new game Need for speed underground. It starts with a nissan sentra ser spec v pulling in to a garage at night, and a full moon comes out of the clouds and it shows blood seeping out between the head lights and front bumber and then transforms into a street racer.


----------



## Waveridr (Nov 12, 2003)

the game is pretty good, allows for alot of street racing/drag racing, some nice long straight stretches w/ 4 cars from a dig, traffic varies


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i just bought it last night, very fun game and i dont think any two people in the world could have exactly the same car.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it is a great game, I'm addicted! mmm, drifting...


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> it is a great game, I'm addicted! mmm, drifting...


me too!!! i have a sentra and skyline all tricked out


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

so whats the verdict then fella's? absolutely worth the $50 for the PS2?


have you played midnight club 2? I bought that and I don't really enjoy it too much.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive had mine for about a week and still love it. im to the point where you are ranked #9 everywhere. damn it's hard sometimes...but not enough to make you wanna throw the controller and cuss. right now ive got a stage 2 imprezza in underground. im hopefully getting broadband soon so if any of you play ps2 online we could grudge


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i love it its fun.......buy it....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

and all i have is the demo for pc..btw anyone know how much it costs for PC...i haven't seen it out yet


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

pc= $34.99
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1061127219605&skuId=5906941&type=product


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

$29.99 + free shipping @ Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000C0Z23/ref=nosim/bensbargaicenter/002-0569156-4657631


----------

